# CLE/BOS idea



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Tony Battie, Waltah McCarty(or Jumaine Jones), and Kedrick Brown


for Ricky Davis and Chris Mihm


then cut Chris Mills


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Celtics aren't giving up a thing for Ricky Davis.....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Cut Mihm? Why he's a decent big for a team in the East. It'd be a waste of money to cut him instead of letting him back up Baker and maybe develop into a starter.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Cut Mihm? Why he's a decent big for a team in the East. It'd be a waste of money to cut him instead of letting him back up Baker and maybe develop into a starter.


Unfortunately, we do have Chris Mills. People don't even know who he is, but we're paying him! Nice job C's!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Horrible trade!! Davis is being traded for players that spots are all ready taken. Plus the guys aren't that good.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Horrible trade!! Davis is being traded for players that spots are all ready taken. Plus the guys aren't that good.








The point behind the trade is that the CaVs are looking to unLoad Davis, & Illgauskas supposidLy doesn't fit. What the deaL shouLd incLude is ewill so that they get a valuable expiring contract so they can have cap space, clear the way for LeBron to be the star w/o Davis, and get some roLe pLayers in either BaTTie, Jones, or WaLter. And Kedrick wouLd be the "poTenTiaL" guy who we try to seLL to Them. But who knowz, crazier thingz have happened, o sh!T, we traded Antoine WaLker, yep we have done crazier thingz/


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>
> 
> The point behind the trade is that the CaVs are looking to unLoad Davis, & Illgauskas supposidLy doesn't fit. What the deaL shouLd incLude is ewill so that they get a valuable expiring contract so they can have cap space, clear the way for LeBron to be the star w/o Davis, and get some roLe pLayers in either BaTTie, Jones, or WaLter. And Kedrick wouLd be the "poTenTiaL" guy who we try to seLL to Them. But who knowz, crazier thingz have happened, o sh!T, we traded Antoine WaLker, yep we have done crazier thingz/


Stop typing like that. You gave me a headache trying to read it.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

uh well i guess the trade would work but mcarty isnt playin good rite now


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Boston would do it, but Cleveland wouldn't because Ricky Davis is an all around player while none of those Boston players don't have the whole package.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop typing like that. You gave me a headache trying to read it.








dont read my posts then.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The Cavs are not trying to unload Davis. If the point was just to get rid of him that could be done easily. They want to improve the team and if whatever they might be able to get for Davis would do that then they'd make the trade. However with crap trades like this it doesn't happen.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> The Cavs are not trying to unload Davis.


Are you kidding? They are shopping Davis around the league. No takers.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? They are shopping Davis around the league. No takers.








Yea exactly they want this to be Bron Bron's team, not Davis's, noone has bitten yet on a trade for Ricky, I guess time wiLL teLL.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> The point behind the trade is that the CaVs are looking to unLoad Davis, & Illgauskas supposidLy doesn't fit.


Why doesn't Ilgauskas fit? If you'd rather have Battie than Z, you obviously need some psychiatric help. Hell, if they're really wanting to get rid of him, we'll take him. I'm sure that Nellie can find a spot on his team for an all-star center.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I think that the Cavs have listened to offers regarding Davis, however I don't think that they are shopping him. I believe that if Bonzi Wells can be traded Davis most certainly can be. To think differently is just naive. However I think that Davis has changed his game tremendously to try to fit in to the Cavaliers game plan.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> The Celtics aren't giving up a thing for Ricky Davis.....


....ummm.... yes they are/did. Kedrick Brown, Tony Battie, and Eric Williams to be exact.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> Tony Battie, Waltah McCarty(or Jumaine Jones), and Kedrick Brown
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this was so close to the exact trade, Pat you know something we don't?


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Lucky guess....








Or is it?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> Tony Battie, Waltah McCarty(or Jumaine Jones), and Kedrick Brown
> 
> for Ricky Davis and Chris Mihm
> ...


Wow, very close to the actual deal. You been talking to Miss Cleo? :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

excellent job pat damn, what heat trades do u see in the future


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> Tony Battie, Waltah McCarty(or Jumaine Jones), and Kedrick Brown
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice call. :whofarted


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Danny Ainge must read here! :laugh:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

maybe he is Ainge


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: CLE/BOS idea*



> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, very close to the actual deal. You been talking to Miss Cleo? :laugh:


No it isn't. The inclusion of Eric Williams instead of McCarty or Jumaine Jones makes a huge difference (in Cleveland's favor).


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> No it isn't. The inclusion of Eric Williams instead of McCarty or Jumaine Jones makes a huge difference (in Cleveland's favor).


huh?

the original players were:



> Tony Battie, Waltah McCarty(or Jumaine Jones), and Kedrick Brown
> 
> for Ricky Davis and Chris Mihm



The final trade was:

Eric Williams, Tony Battie and Kedrick Brown to Cleveland in return for Ricky Davis, Chris Mihm, and Michael Steward.

How is that not close? Especially for a trade that many said would never happen.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

DAMN GUYS!!! Thanks for the love. I am Danny Ainge. Don't worry about Big John, he's a hardass but a good guy and really knows his stuff. I personally think this is good for my team and the other guys too.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> huh?
> ...


Right. If I were Ainge, I'd be delighted to give Cleveland McCarty instead of Williams and let them keep Stewart.

The problem is that EWill was playing so well that the C's had no chance of keeping him beyond this year for the price they were willing to pay. That's why he was dealt.

EWill has by far the highest basketball IQ of any of the players involved in this trade, not to mention the biggest heart.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: CLE/BOS idea*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> No it isn't. The inclusion of Eric Williams instead of McCarty or Jumaine Jones makes a huge difference (in Cleveland's favor).


Heh you're crazy, he was very close to predicting the deal. Yes, Eric Williams does make a difference, but his predicted deal is still pretty darn close to what actually happened.


----------

